# its time to



## jack hust (Jan 2, 2004)

start eating chicken and rice agin my abbs are starting to go by by, god i dislike chicken


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 2, 2004)

Lol, I don't eat much chicken.


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 2, 2004)

i love chicken. but i wouldrather have steak all the time


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-armani1072+Jan 2 2004, 05:24 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (armani1072 @ Jan 2 2004, 05:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> i love chicken. but i wouldrather have steak all the time  [/b][/quote]
 Same here!  Or pot roast.  I love pot roast!

Put some chicken breast in slow cooker and cook on hight about 6-8 hours.  Be sure to add about 1/2 cup BBQ sauce, about 1/2 water - spice it up the way you like it too - mmmm,mmmm,mmmm.....now that be good chickin


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Chelle+Jan 3 2004, 07:26 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chelle @ Jan 3 2004, 07:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-armani1072+Jan 2 2004, 05:24 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (armani1072 @ Jan 2 2004, 05:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> i love chicken. but i wouldrather have steak all the time  [/b][/quote]
Same here!  Or pot roast.  I love pot roast!

Put some chicken breast in slow cooker and cook on hight about 6-8 hours.  Be sure to add about 1/2 cup BBQ sauce, about 1/2 water - spice it up the way you like it too - mmmm,mmmm,mmmm.....now that be good chickin  [/b][/quote]
 Damn that sounds good!


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-jsjs24+Jan 3 2004, 09:13 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jsjs24 @ Jan 3 2004, 09:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-Chelle+Jan 3 2004, 07:26 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chelle @ Jan 3 2004, 07:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-armani1072+Jan 2 2004, 05:24 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (armani1072 @ Jan 2 2004, 05:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> i love chicken. but i wouldrather have steak all the time  [/b][/quote]
Same here!  Or pot roast.  I love pot roast!

Put some chicken breast in slow cooker and cook on hight about 6-8 hours.  Be sure to add about 1/2 cup BBQ sauce, about 1/2 water - spice it up the way you like it too - mmmm,mmmm,mmmm.....now that be good chickin  [/b][/quote]
Damn that sounds good! [/b][/quote]
 It is very good!  Invest in a good slow cooker.  I suggest it frequently.
You put your meats or chicken in there in the morning and by dinner - it's done.
Steam up some fresh veggies along with it and wa la! 

My favorite slow cooker meal is a chuck roast:
put in roast
1 pack of Liptons French Onion dry soup mix
1/2 cup beef broth
some meat tenderizer
cook on high about 6 hours or slow 8 - 10

Sometimes I put cut red potatoes in there too.


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Chelle+Jan 3 2004, 06:26 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chelle @ Jan 3 2004, 06:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-armani1072+Jan 2 2004, 05:24 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (armani1072 @ Jan 2 2004, 05:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> i love chicken. but i wouldrather have steak all the time  [/b][/quote]
Same here!  Or pot roast.  I love pot roast!

Put some chicken breast in slow cooker and cook on hight about 6-8 hours.  Be sure to add about 1/2 cup BBQ sauce, about 1/2 water - spice it up the way you like it too - mmmm,mmmm,mmmm.....now that be good chickin  [/b][/quote]
i will have to try that.

usually i bake about 9 or 10 breasts at about 400 deg F for 15 minutes
then put to about 250 deg F for another 15-20 minutes
it comes out real juicy and tender. 

I only spiced it up one time,
i marinated half the breasts in lemon pepper marinade and the other half in teriyaki marinade it came out really good that time but that marinade stuff was kinda expensive.


----------

